# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  I kinda need a german pen pal :0)
HI, I'm a 17 year old girl. 
I was born in Russia and I'm now taking german lessons and I have to learn German and everything, so I need practice and someone who is willing to talk to me in German or about Germany.  I would like to correspond via e-mails or msn. I'm very sweet and well mannered :0) so NORMAL PEOPLE please do reply!!!   If you're and old ass perv, or some crazy jerk, or just a weird fvuk who only talks about Hitler and Stalin and the Soviet Union and would call me a communist (which is bsht cuz I aint), or a hard core goth who only talk about death you can ignore this message.  
i've never had a pen pal cuz I always thought it was kind of weird and stupid in a way (no offence ya'll), but I'll give it a go, it might be fun   ::   
l
xxx <3

----------


## Тостер

Well, I'm not German (not officialy, my family is originally from Baden-Baden, but that was a while ago), but I am a fellow German student from here in the USofA and would be more than happy to help you out with anything you might have a question on.

----------


## Ildi83

Hello Guest, 
I'm a native German speaker from Austria. If you are interested I'd like to help you. and could help me to practise my Russian. 
liebe Gr

----------


## tomasz

Im not a native speaker, but I can speak German very well. You can PM, email, or IM me any time if you'd like to talk.

----------


## selters

I'm no native speaker of German, but send me a PM or something, and we can have chat in German  ::

----------


## ;skadi

Hmm I think this thread is a bit old, it's a pity that you haven't left an email adress or something. 
I am a native German speaker from northern Germany and I'd like to help a bit. If you want to, write per msn messenger.
Yea. By the way, I'm not a crazy old pervert or something  ::  Just to calm everybody a bit... lol..

----------


## Jon

No communicating with old ass pervs, crazy jerks, weird nazi fvuks, or freaky hard core goths???... darn this really isn't my day   ::

----------


## Indra

> No communicating with old ass pervs, crazy jerks, weird nazi fvuks, or freaky hard core goths???... darn this really isn't my day

 German-speaking hard core goths are welcome   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

The little girl is with attitude!  ::

----------


## Jon

Yeah.. kids these days absolutely have no respect for the desires of us senior citizens anymore LOL    

> German-speaking hard core goths are welcome

 OH GREAT..LETS GO!!
KILL....DIE....buttercup...oops...DESTRUCT....Flow  er..ehmmm...PILLAGE... DESTROY...sunshine..ahem.....GRRRR....kissy kissy...oops wrong again..WAR...love....MAN THIS STUFF REALLY IS A LOT HARDER THAN I THOUGHT  ::   ::

----------


## Indra

> Yeah.. kids these days absolutely have no respect for the desires of us senior citizens anymore LOL

 us senior citizens = politically correct "old perverts"?  ::    

> OH GREAT..LETS GO!!
> KILL....DIE....buttercup...oops...DESTRUCT....Flow  er..ehmmm...PILLAGE... DESTROY...sunshine..ahem.....GRRRR....kissy kissy...oops wrong again..WAR...love....MAN THIS STUFF REALLY IS A LOT HARDER THAN I THOUGHT

 Not bad for a start. Can you say same in German?  ::

----------


## Jon

> us senior citizens = politically correct "old perverts"?

 Hey we have feelings :P! Just wait till you see me speeding in my 250HP BMW (I get paid for this) turbo wheelchair with special 
paint, chrome hubcaps, 17" tires, double exhaustpipes and two tone horn. My long grey beard will be flowing in the wind and 
glistening in the sunshine from the head & shoulders shampoo (my pension is small, so I really need this extra cash) - I bet 
they wouldn't give a me a day over 80 LOL   

> Not bad for a start. Can you say same in German?

 Ach ja entschuldige, ich war mal vergessen das es sich hier um ein Deutsches Forum haendelt - sometimes happens when 
you're at my age  ::   
Ok ich werde es mal versuchen..SUPER GEIL KLASSE......JETZT GEHT'S LOS! 
TOT...STERBE...Butterblume..ups...VERNICHTE..Bluem  chen...ehmm....PLUENDERUNG...ZERSTOEREN...Sonnensc  hein..ahem....
GRRR...kuesschen kuesschen...ach nein wieder falsch...KRIEG....Liebe....MANN DAS IST WIRKLICH VIEL SCHWERER ALS ICH 
GEDACHT HABE 
So besser  ::  ?

----------


## Rtyom

Not bad for an old pervert!  ::

----------


## Indra

*Jon*,
I am 1 year and 11 months older than you, you know. On this forum, at least  ::

----------


## Jon

Hi Indra, 
I stand corrected - always respect the elderly and I'm sure you don't look a day over 80 either   ::  !    

> Not bad for an old pervert!

 Thanks - years of practice   ::

----------

